# Which turtle?



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

After researching lizards for the tank i want to make i have decide to go for a turlte instead. I wanted a tank like a rainforest with a stream and large pool, but i still haven't decided on what to get. I think a turtle would be best suited to this but i only know 3 types. I don't know much about snapping turltes except they will probably get too big, what about map turtles?

To be honest i would probably prefer a lizard of some sort but is there a water loving lizard? (not water dragons)
Sorry for the re-post but i need more help?
btw the tank will probably be between 6'-8' long and 15" wide.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a mata mata tiurtle


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

If you have a decent amount of water and an effective filtration system, a common red eared slider would do well in a land/water set-up.

A big American or African bullfrog would also go well, but I read American Bullfrogs are difficult to purchase now in England because of concerns that they will become established in the ecosystem.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree with bulsnake. you could try a red ear slider and a bullfrog. maybe even an albino bullfrog







. i think that would look awesome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> I agree with bulsnake. you could try a red ear slider and a bullfrog. maybe even an albino bullfrog
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dident he say a 6-8 foot long tank
thats a nice size


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks, i just googled red eared slider and it looks the same as a terrapin, is it the same thing? How many map turltes would go in there?


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey there, I own some red eared sliders. How big is the tank in gallons?

Turtles would probably be suited for long tanks rather than tall ones. Depending on the size of the tank, you could house multiple turtles. Adult RES can grow pretty big, I think the shells will grow up to 12 inches in length or more. Anyhow, you'd need really good filtration since they're extremely messy.

If you're in the US, checkout www.turtle-town.com for some sweet deals, lots of good looking hatchlings domestic and exotic.

*BTW, turtles have great personalities. They will usually swim up against the glass and beg for food, and you can feed them by hand if you wanted. They also eat anything that moves, so you can feed them anything from feeder fish to crickets and worms.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

If you going with a turtle I would get a painted imo they have a much better personality than a res. but if you want a lizard and you have an 8' tank a geen basilisk would be a good choice for a lizard they are awsome looking lizards(atleast the males are) are very active and are different. with that said they are a little more advanced in their care than the avarage lizard, and they do not normally like to be handled but if bought young may become tame enough to hold.
one of the coolest things about them is they are able to run on water.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> If you going with a turtle I would get a painted imo they have a much better personality than a res. but if you want a lizard and you have an 8' tank a geen basilisk would be a good choice for a lizard they are awsome looking lizards(atleast the males are) are very active and are different. with that said they are a little more advanced in their care than the avarage lizard, and they do not normally like to be handled but if bought young may become tame enough to hold.
> one of the coolest things about them is they are able to run on water.










i totally agree the males are awesome


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Green basilisks look awesome i think thats what i might get. I think i can predict the answer but would a turlte co exist without taking a bite out of the basilisk? I doubt it will but i can alwys put a few fish in the water instead.
Has anyone here had any experience with them? Can they be fed anything other than insects and the occasional pinky mouse? What is the best fruit/vegetable to give them?


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

whats a Green basilisk? I know the basilisk is a mithological creature chicken snake thing (not the one from harry potter) is it a turtle?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

here are a few pictures i found.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they are big so







56k


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

last one.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

if you are looking for a small turtle you could try mud turtles they get to be around 5 inches long,a stink pot allso around 5 inches,loggerhead musk allso around 5 inches, a spotted turtle allso around 5 inches,a chicken turtle allso around 5 inches,a painted turtle up to 7 inches and a slider up to 8 inches not a red eard slider just slider there are a few more i can think of but this should be good for you no..?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

burningman said:


> whats a Green basilisk? I know the basilisk is a mithological creature chicken snake thing (not the one from harry potter) is it a turtle?










no its a lizard
and a very nice one at that


----------

